# Choosing a Tarantula For All the Wrong Reasons - by Lucian "Luc" Ross



## Vanessa (May 30, 2016)

Being back for a little while now, I can't help but notice that a lot of long term people are still perpetuating the stigma often associated with beginners species.
People complain a lot when a new person comes on saying that they have purchased a tarantula far beyond what their experience level makes them prepared for, but those same people will use a lot of detrimental descriptions and comments about those tarantulas that carry the beginner label.
If you don't want someone else using tarantulas as a means of proving themselves, then maybe start being a bit more aware of how you describe your own collection.
New people will often lurk on these forums and read comments that people make long before actually joining.  I did it and I have seen many people commenting the same.  How they feel that they will be perceived, based on their choice of tarantula, is determined often far ahead of them making the fated 'I'm in way over my head' post.
Except that there isn't anything wrong with any of the species labeled as 'beginner' and it doesn't make you less of an asset to the hobby if you don't own some of the more challenging species. If people decide to move on to more challenging species, then that is a personal choice and is not a reflection upon those who aren't there yet or choose to never be.
I came across this blog entry today that I thought I would share.

http://arachnophiliac.info/burrow/all_the_wrong_reasons.htm

*Choosing a tarantula for all the Wrong Reasons*
_*by Lucian "Luc" Ross*_

I think one of the biggest mistakes made by many new to the hobby is the acquisition of a tarantula for all the wrong reasons and rarely does a week go past that I do not receive several emails from first-time hobbyists asking for advice on choosing a "good" Poecilotheria species.

I do realize that it is impossible to determine a first-time hobbyists ability to keep and maintain such tarantulas as African and Far Eastern species and I know several people that started out in the hobby maintaining Poecilotheria, Theraphosa, Hysterocrates, etc. All have raised many tarantulas to maturity and have done so very well with few mistakes along the way. Then, there are those that started by maintaining some of these more "glamorous" species and failed miserably and caused the death of many beautiful tarantulas trying to be part of the "in" crowd of arachnoculture.

Several months ago, I received an email from a person new to our hobby in which he asked me which of the following Poecilotheria would be the "best" species to get as his first spider, Poecilotheria rufilata, P. formosa, or P. subfusca? After a quite long reply in which I explained the work and caution involved in maintaining such species as any of the Ornamentals, and making suggestions on starting off his collection with one or more species of Avicularia, he included in his next reply that he wanted to keep a species that the real hobbyists kept!

This is a belief fostered by many new hobbyists entering the arachnocultural community for the first time. Many actually becoming defensive or feeling insulted that someone would suggest that they not start with a Theraphosa blondi, Haplopelma lividum, or Poecilotheria ornata.

These new hobbyists are entering the hobby with the belief that unless they maintain one or several of the high-priced rarer species that they'll not be considered part of the "real" arachnocultural community and no one will take them seriously.

The days of suggesting Grammostola rosea, Aphonopelma seemanni, Brachypelma albopilosum, and Avicularia avicularia, are almost over as a suggestion towards a new keeper of maintaining such a species as one of those listed is more than likely to result in offending the new hobbyists and sever further communication!

The worst thing about such opinions is that the new hobbyists deprives him/herself of experiencing some of the most fascinating and wonderful tarantulas in the hobby and as in any discipline, it is necessary to build a firm and knowledgeable foundation by beginning with tarantulas that are not a threat to the new hobbyist in order for the hobbyists to interact and observe the lifestyles of these fascinating arachnids.

Then, after gaining some experience with these species, the hobbyists can advance to those tarantulas kept and maintained by those with a greater degree of experience. They will possess a firm foundation that will allow them to knowledgeably and responsibly maintain tarantulas of genera such as Poecilotheria, Hysterocrates, Haplopelma, or Theraphosa that do require a more thorough knowledge of keeping techniques, skills, and behaviors.

The main thing that new hobbyists need to understand is that it is necessary to both, the keeper and the kept, that the keeper develop his/her skills by initially keeping and interacting with species that are generally considered to be easier to maintain and work with than some of the more demanding species such as Poecilotheria ornata or Pamphobeteus fortis.

And remember, most of those $100.00 tarantulas are actually less glamorous and interesting than the $10.00 species!

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 2 | Informative 2 | Helpful 2 | Love 3 | Award 5


----------



## EulersK (May 30, 2016)

Those of us who prefer to keep terrestrials (looking at you, @Chris LXXIX) will attest to the fact that there are gorgeous T's out there that are easy to keep. I'd take an A. geniculata or a B. emilia over a pokie any day of the week. The level of care has nothing to do with how fun a tarantula is to keep - quite the contrary, in my opinion. Pokies are a hassle when compared to similarly stunning beginner terrestrial T's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Love 1


----------



## Arcana (May 30, 2016)

Really good post!

In my experience, I've heard people say that beginner tarantulas are lame and boring... At the same time I purchased those "lame" Ts and I feel like people think it's the collection that determines me as a human or as a hobbyist. I know it isn't that way but can't help the feeling... That kind of thing makes me shy and not willing to ask in public if I had something in my mind. I really try to overcome it, slowly... 

But I think those NW docile Ts are wonderful and the most beautiful Ts out there. I can't imagine myself owning OW Ts, no no. And this hobby is brand new to me, I do this for myself, not for other hobbyist though I do enjoy sharing my hobby with others 

So thank you for this post! It's important topic to talk about. I think here in Arachnoboards forum it's has been very nice to talk with open minded people and I haven't felt judged. So... Cheers

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 30, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Those of us who prefer to keep terrestrials (looking at you, @Chris LXXIX) will attest to the fact that there are gorgeous T's out there that are easy to keep. I'd take an A. geniculata or a B. emilia over a pokie any day of the week. The level of care has nothing to do with how fun a tarantula is to keep - quite the contrary, in my opinion. Pokies are a hassle when compared to similarly stunning beginner terrestrial T's.


True. IMO when it comes to arboreals, 'Pokies' aren't worth a single, you name one, genus _Psalmopoeus Theraphosidae_. Those last possess *everything *'Pokies' have (ok, the venom isn't that powerful, but powerful enough for the NW league) plus the attitude.
'Pokies' are "run & hide" T's. Tell this to certain _P.irminia_, ah ah. _Psalmopoeus _is a total, complete, arboreal genus. Period.

I love terrestrials, but i have a passion for obligate burrowers (i separe those from terrestrials; i divide _Theraphosidae _into three groups... terrestrials, arboreals, and obligate burrowers. I understand, however, that someone could put terrestrials and obligate burrowers together).

I would take anytime a _A.geniculata_, _H.gigas_, _E.murinus_, the *Goddess *_P.muticus_, _S.aruana_, _L.giannisposatoi_, 'Haplos' 'Baboons' and genus _Chilobrachys _of all sorts etc rather than a 'Pokie' :-s

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vanessa (May 30, 2016)

I thought it was a very good article, but it did fail to point out that the people in the hobby can be their own worst enemy in a lot of cases. The impression that they make on the young people just entering the hobby often makes it inevitable that many new comers are going to make a poor choice of tarantula.
I see a lot of young people making seriously dangerous decisions on their first tarantula and it isn't just the Poecilotheria. It's also the OBT, the H. mac, the S. calceatum and the T. blondi... it is a number of very difficult species that can have very bad consequences to everyone around you if you are not completely prepared for them.
People shouldn't be made to feel 'lame' if they don't own the biggest, fastest, most venomous bad-ass within a couple of hundred miles - when what is really lame are those old timers in the hobby still beating their fists against their chests about their own collections and then coming down like a ton of bricks on new comers who feel that they also need to prove something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Vezon (May 30, 2016)

I don't think a lot of people understand that a lot of the 'advanced' tarantulas are just pet holes or hiders that you won't see if you are properly taking care of them. A nice NW terrestrial is the perfect place to start since you will be able to observe them without needing a red flashlight at like 3 in the morning. Luckily I work 3rd shift, so I get to see a good number of my easily spooked species when I get up to work, but not everyone has that.

A. genic, GBB, literally any brachy, and plenty of others are all beautiful, easy to take care of 'beginner' tarantulas that even the hardcore-est of the hardcore still keep in their collections.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tarantula dude (May 30, 2016)

This is a very well written article and it is very true. Most people who do not understand the threat postures and warnings often get bitten due to lack of knowledge. Also the "Beginner species" are very likable. Just because it does not have a neon blue or any bright colors that does not take away the awe that comes with possessing a tarantula. One of my favorite T's is the G.Rosea and that's a beginner species . All T's are awesome pets some just require more experience so i have come to learn the hard way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 30, 2016)

Let's be honest. In Italy there's few skilled genus _Poecilotheria _breeders. I refused four (four, not one) 0.1 T's:
_P.ornata_ (btw i somewhat like the temperament, still...) a _P.metallica_, _P.regalis_, _P.striata_. For 200 Euro, 50 Euro for female specimen, more or less $222/223.

Now why here _P.metallica_, among the whole genus, is the most demanded, therefore always "in breeding"? Uhm... 

As for _P.murinus_, a lot of people that moves their first step into T's world, view that 'Baboon' as a sort of "manly" trophy to own, helped by the cheap price, too much, sadly, without knowing what they jump into.

Now i, personally, love _P.murinus_, but sadly i've noticed that a lot of keepers, for chasing the "OW dream", lose a lot of NW intermediate genus like _Phormictopus_, _Ephebopus_, _Megaphobema_, 'Phampos'  etc that's sad.

Or *SADS *<--- 'Avics' :-s


----------



## Poec54 (May 30, 2016)

Arcana said:


> I've heard people say that beginner tarantulas are lame and boring... At the same time I purchased those "lame" Ts and I feel like people think it's the collection that determines



Unfortunately I've heard it too from beginners, and that view of tarantulas is a bunch of crap.  Great article by Luc.  I've got more OW's than most, and still keep B smithi and A chalcodes because they're beautiful species.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Draketeeth (May 30, 2016)

Arcana said:


> In my experience, I've heard people say that beginner tarantulas are lame and boring... At the same time I purchased those "lame" Ts and I feel like people think it's the collection that determines me as a human or as a hobbyist. I know it isn't that way but can't help the feeling... That kind of thing makes me shy and not willing to ask in public if I had something in my mind.
> 
> But I think those NW docile Ts are wonderful and the most beautiful Ts out there. I can't imagine myself owning OW Ts, no no.


Thank you for speaking up. I keep buying "beginner species" because that's what I enjoy keeping, but I really feel like sometimes my preference falls into the "just another brown spider" grouping, and it's uninteresting, or it doesn't get talked about because a lot of people, except newbies, are beyond them. But they're tarantulas too!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## louise f (May 30, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Let's be honest. In Italy there's few skilled genus _Poecilotheria _breeders. I refused four (four, not one) 0.1 T's:
> _P.ornata_ (btw i somewhat like the temperament, still...) a _P.metallica_, _P.regalis_, _P.striata_. For 200 Euro, 50 Euro for female specimen, more or less $222/223.
> 
> Now why here _P.metallica_, among the whole genus, is the most demanded, therefore always "in breeding"? Uhm...
> ...



Hey Chris your new avatar looks like my mom,  whats with the changing all the time, we get confused. Well i do. You are Crazy friend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 30, 2016)

I'll be honest, I jumped past a lot of beautiful NW like Phormictopus and Xenethsis. Now, I'm going back, because not only are these spiders not stressful in any way (aside from hairs) they're also huge, and beautiful! I like my OW, but as @Chris LXXIX said, for the most part they're all "run and hide" spiders.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 30, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I'll be honest, I jumped past a lot of beautiful NW like Phormictopus and Xenethsis. Now, I'm going back, because not only are these spiders not stressful in any way (aside from hairs) they're also huge, and beautiful! I like my OW, but as @Chris LXXIX said, for the most part they're all "run and hide" spiders.


True, man. Nonetheless, genus _Poecilotheria _are and remain great T's. Seriously. Even if i prefer as arboreals genus _Psalmopoeus_, those striking colors are amazing. 

The important thing is always choose using the "head". It's sad to skip those amazing NW T's, and, at the same time, it's not "truly" justice to view OW's OB and such as pet holes only. 

That's why i love a good mix, a balance of those: NW intermediate, OW's (mostly Baboons). Tough i have a couple of rescued 'Grammos' and 'Brachy' as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kymura (May 30, 2016)

Excuse the ramble in advance here::

I have a _serious love_ for the psalmos,
I do want to eventually have all of them, because to me they are stunning. They just make me happy.  On the other hand, I would chop the fingers off anyone who threatened my porteri girls. And NOONE is ever going to get my little rosea away from me. As far as the LBJ'S go. I am absolutely crazy for the A anax and don't honestly care how boring anyone else finds them. I choose my T's by what I find beautiful that I believe I can take good care of. I don't feel the need to compare my list of T's and try to one up anyone. ^.~
I totally understand those who do feel pressured that way. And how that unintentional pressure can make folks  feel they are somehow 'less' of a keeper then others.
News flash guys. They all have 8 legs two fangs and venom. Enjoy and be proud of 'your' choice of T's. Take your time and enjoy the ride. Your not a better keeper for having a ton of OW nor are you less for having a few more docile LBJ's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Love 1


----------



## leaveittoweaver (May 30, 2016)

Good article! My favorite tarantulas to keep thus far have been my G.Porteri and my recent addition, A.Genic. I certainly don't think there's anything wrong with just sticking with the basics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vanessa (May 30, 2016)

My favourite genus of all time are Poecilotheria.... but I will never have one myself. I don't want to have that type of venom around with my cats and myself - regardless of how many years experience I have. I am very comfortable with that choice, because I don't really care what people think, but others might not be so comfortable.
Thanks to forums like this, and the odd show that I attend, I can look at all the wonderful photos of them and I don't feel like I am missing out on anything but headaches.
New people shouldn't feel the need to compete with anyone or prove themselves... that is not what this community should be about. 
I have seen a lot of what @Arcana mentioned.  Sometimes you don't even have to get passed a person's signature to see how they feel about new comers. All that does is set people up to fail and results in tarantulas dying and bans being implemented.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Storm76 (May 30, 2016)

Psalms all the way! They are common, cheap to acquire and readily available for the most part. Beauty with attitude...reminds me of certain Hollywood starlets...hmm. Anyways, love my B. smithi and Euathlus spp. as well. What I keep, I wanted to keep because I really like those species. And those I'd like to keep but don't feel ready for one or the other reason, I admire on pictures from our fellow keepers

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Oroborus (May 30, 2016)

I feel the crux of the article focuses on making choices based on ego and the percieved place in the prospective herd.  After a long break my first tarantula was a T stirmi I saw languishing in a pet store. That was about a year ago and thirty species later everything is going well, with me and my tarantulas (and a couple of scorpions). I greatly respect those learned keepers who possess a wealth of knowledge through years of research and experience; however, even information and advice from such people must be viewed critically.  At the end of the day, the only reliable method of deciding on whether to keep a specimen is to thoroughly research the animal and honestly reflect on your experience and ability to safely and responsibly provide for its care.  After all, you keep tarantulas to enjoy them, and you can't enjoy something you are afraid of nor will you enjoy something you percieve as "boring".  If you really love tarantulas you will soon realize there is no such thing as a boring tarantula, only lack of understanding.  Be honest with yourself, make educated choices, respect your animals and you won't go wrong. Cheers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Disagree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 30, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> Psalms all the way! They are common, cheap to acquire and readily available for the most part. Beauty with attitude...reminds me of certain Hollywood starlets...hmm. Anyways, love my B. smithi and Euathlus spp. as well. What I keep, I wanted to keep because I really like those species. And those I'd like to keep but don't feel ready for one or the other reason, I admire on pictures from our fellow keepers


You're alive! 

jok

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Storm76 (May 30, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> You're alive!
> 
> jok


Hell, yes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (May 30, 2016)

Oroborus said:


> the only reliable method of deciding on whether to keep a specimen is to thoroughly research the animal and honestly reflect on your experience and ability to safely and responsibly provide for its care.  After all, you keep tarantulas to enjoy them, and you can't enjoy something you are afraid of nor will you enjoy something you percieve as "boring".  If you really love tarantulas you will soon realize there is no such thing as a boring tarantula, only lack of understanding.  Be honest with yourself, make educated choices, respect your animals and you won't go wrong.



Research is no substitute for experience, especially with all the misinformation online.  People come here all the time quoting poorly written care sheets.  Reading about spiders online is nothing like being in the room and having a spider run out of it's cage or up your tongs.  The term 'boring' seems to be used by those wanting to get species beyond their skill and experience level, they need an adrenaline rush.  Instant gratification, and those individuals are the least likely to do much, if any research on what they're getting into.  Self honesty & educated choices usually isn't their forte, hence Luc's article.  Luc passed away several years ago; I knew him in the hobby 20 years ago, and he was a very thoughtful and responsible person back then too.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Disagree 1


----------



## Trenor (May 30, 2016)

Oroborus said:


> I feel the crux of the article focuses on making choices based on ego and the percieved place in the prospective herd.


I agree, not everyone who buys an OW is on an ego trip nor do they necessarily think NW are boring. I own several OW and I've never bought a tarantula to impress anyone. I have a lot of NW and I like those too. Some people do buy them to impress, I know I've seen it. But that isn't always the case.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Poec54 (May 30, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I agree, not everyone who buys an OW is on an ego trip nor do they necessarily think NW are boring. I own several OW and I've never bought a tarantula to impress anyone. I have a lot of NW and I like those too. Some people do buy them to impress, I know I've seen it. But that isn't always the case.



But, no one said that was always the case either.  OW's simply tend to attract more than their share of guys who feel they have to prove something, even if it's only a small percentage of the owners.  They get an OW and a camera, and then comes the famous phrase _"Watch this!"_

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Trenor (May 30, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> But, no one said that was always the case either.  OW's simply tend to attract more than their share of guys who feel they have to prove something, even if it's only a small percentage of the owners.  They get an OW and a camera, and then comes the famous phrase _"Watch this!"_


I agree choosing any T, NW or OW, to impress anyone is a bad idea.

I never mentioned my OW Ts for the longest time. Mainly because I felt I would be judged poorly even though I did research and have had great luck with keeping them. So maybe there are more like me out there and we just don't hear from them as often as the "Hey watch this!" guy. It is easier to see him, he made a video.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Poec54 (May 30, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I agree choosing any T, NW or OW, to impress anyone is a bad idea.
> 
> I never mention my OW Ts for the longest time. Mainly because I felt I would be judged poorly even though I did research and have had great luck with keeping them. So maybe there are more like me out there and we just don't hear from them as often as the "Hey watch this!" guy. It is easier to see him, he made a video.



Absolutely, there are probably a lot of low key OW owners, which is good.  It's the ones that feel compelled to pound their chests that concern me.  And we've had plenty of them here over the years.  First red flag is the beginner that *has *to have an OBT or Poec as his first tarantula.  It usually goes downhill from there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mistertim (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, that's the problem with people who feel the need to have a genus/species that is advanced beyond their experience because they think it is cool or makes them badasses...even though there may not be that many of them, it only takes a few well publicized screw ups and hospital visits to potentially impact all of the responsible keepers out there.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Poec54 (May 30, 2016)

mistertim said:


> Yeah, that's the problem with people who feel the need to have a genus/species that is advanced beyond their experience because they think it is cool or makes them badasses...even though there may not be that many of them, it only takes a few well publicized screw ups and hospital visits to potentially impact all of the responsible keepers out there.



The worst part of it is, that those people are just 'passing thru', looking for the next thrill, and leave a trail of damage in their wake.  Which in turn effects us long-term hobbyists who have to live with the fallout.  It's the short-term idiots that worry me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Oroborus (May 30, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Research is no substitute for experience, especially with all the misinformation online.  People come here all the time quoting poorly written care sheets.  Reading about spiders online is nothing like being in the room and having a spider run out of it's cage or up your tongs.  The term 'boring' seems to be used by those wanting to get species beyond their skill and experience level, they need an adrenaline rush.  Instant gratification, and those individuals are the least likely to do much, if any research on what they're getting into.  Self honesty & educated choices usually isn't their forte, hence Luc's article.  Luc passed away several years ago; I knew him in the hobby 20 years ago, and he was a very thoughtful and responsible person back then too.


I don't recall saying research takes the place of experience, but it is crucial to learning and a stepping stone to gaining experience.  Surely you do not view all the advice you have given over the years as pointless.  And no, reading does not prepare you for a spider running up your arm - until it happens NOTHING DOES! There is no tarantula school, no teachers, no tests, and no report cards, and like it or not Poec54, all of your experience is only useful to others if you are willing share, and by share I don't mean pontificating because it just shuts down communication.  I was speaking to the point of the article, not presuming others' motives.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Poec54 (May 30, 2016)

Oroborus said:


> like it or not Poec54, all of your experience is only useful to others if you are willing share, and by share I don't mean pontificating because it just shuts down communication.



 I share info here every day.  What shuts down communication is defensive reactions.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Oroborus (May 30, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> I share info here every day.  What shuts down communication is defensive reactions.


You know Poec, I don't usually get into these stupid, pointless arguments but you are rude, judgemental and even when you are right, and you often are, your tone is offensive and I believe purposely so.  Perhaps you think you've earned the right to be abrupt and condescending, and certainly there are those that leap to your defence saying "that's just the way he is", but if that's your way it's the wrong way and I'm going to tell you so.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> I share info here every day.  What shuts down communication is defensive reactions.


What do you think of having gotten a King Baboon as a second T?  Not because I thought it would make me cool, but because I personally believe it is a beautiful species, enjoy seeing its burrows on the cave while, and knowing it is a titan of the spider world. Sure it is an OW, but it is hardy, and not that quick (when compared to some like the OBT).


----------



## mistertim (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> What do you think of having gotten a King Baboon as a second T?  Not because I thought it would make me cool, but because I personally believe it is a beautiful species, enjoy seeing its burrows on the cave while, and knowing it is a titan of the spider world. Sure it is an OW, but it is hardy, and not that quick (when compared to some like the OBT).


What was your first T? How long have you had your P. muticus? Have you had to re-house it yet?


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

mistertim said:


> What was your first T? How long have you had your P. muticus? Have you had to re-house it yet?


First T is a B. Vagans. I'm going to be flat honest with you, I'm getting the P.Muticus this weekend. So no, It has not been re-housed. I do know that all T's are different and this one could be aggressive as hell. However, I do have experience with keeping all sorts of wildlife and know the ins and outs of handling venomous species. Much of which has been done through my Wildlife Management courses in college. I also know that there is no amount of my research that will substitute experience with tarantulas. I do, however, believe that a P. Muticus will make a fine next spider for me. I will be glad to hear back from you, even if it is to persuade me otherwise!


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> First T is a B. Vagans. I'm going to be flat honest with you, I'm getting the P.Muticus this weekend. So no, It has not been re-housed. I do know that all T's are different and this one could be aggressive as hell. However, I do have experience with keeping all sorts of wildlife and know the ins and outs of handling venomous species. Much of which has been done through my Wildlife Management courses in college. I also know that there is no amount of my research that will substitute experience with tarantulas. I do, however, believe that a P. Muticus will make a fine next spider for me. I will be glad to hear back from you, even if it is to persuade me otherwise!


I'm not going to say "Don't do it don't" because I got 2 regalis as my third and fourth. What I WILL say is get a ceratogyrus first. I went with regalis because (for an OW) they're pretty calm. P. muticus is not a friendly spider, and not one I'd get as a second T. Go with some ceratogyrus and such, and work up. That's how I'm doing it to get an ornata, because they are actually defensive pokies.


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I'm not going to say "Don't do it don't" because I got 2 regalis as my third and fourth. What I WILL say is get a ceratogyrus first. I went with regalis because (for an OW) they're pretty calm. P. muticus is not a friendly spider, and not one I'd get as a second T. Go with some ceratogyrus and such, and work up. That's how I'm doing it to get an ornata, because they are actually defensive pokies.


How about a Rear Horned Baboon? Still beautiful, and still acts like a killer!  pretty big as well if i recall?


----------



## mistertim (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> How about a Rear Horned Baboon? Still beautiful, and still acts like a killer!  pretty big as well if i recall?


From what I have been told, both C. darlingi ("Rear Horned") and C. marshalli ("Straight Horned") are good first OW tarantulas. I just got my first OW and it is a H. pulchripes, which is more expensive but also one of the more "forgiving" baboons as it tends to be more skittish and not super defensive (which is also my limited experience with it so far). Before getting my OW I first had a B. smithi, A. versicolor, P. sazimai, and C. cyaneopubescens.

Anyway, I'm also not going to try and tell you what you can and can't do, as that is up to you. But I would be VERY cautious with a P. muticus as only a second tarantula. I don't have one but from what I've seen and read, they can be pretty tough customers and don't take crap from anything or anyone. As for speed...all OWs are going to be fast, no matter the genus or species...especially compared to a B. vagans. So its better to not think of any OW as "not that quick" as that could lead to a dangerous false sense of security. Pretty much any OW, if so inclined, could be up your tongs and onto your arm before you can blink.

Also be aware of any other people or pets you live with. An OW bite won't kill you but it could certainly kill another pet and will make a person extremely sick to the point of hospitalization...be sure to read those bite reports in this forum. That being said, if you are dead set on the P. muticus then good luck, be safe, and be sure to ask questions here as there are plenty of keepers who have them and have lots of experience with them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 31, 2016)

Also, please learn and start using latin names.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

mistertim said:


> From what I have been told, both C. darlingi ("Rear Horned") and C. marshalli ("Straight Horned") are good first OW tarantulas. I just got my first OW and it is a H. pulchripes, which is more expensive but also one of the more "forgiving" baboons as it tends to be more skittish and not super defensive (which is also my limited experience with it so far). Before getting my OW I first had a B. smithi, A. versicolor, P. sazimai, and C. cyaneopubescens.
> 
> Anyway, I'm also not going to try and tell you what you can and can't do, as that is up to you. But I would be VERY cautious with a P. muticus as only a second tarantula. I don't have one but from what I've seen and read, they can be pretty tough customers and don't take crap from anything or anyone. As for speed...all OWs are going to be fast, no matter the genus or species...especially compared to a B. vagans. So its better to not think of any OW as "not that quick" as that could lead to a dangerous false sense of security. Pretty much any OW, if so inclined, could be up your tongs and onto your arm before you can blink.
> 
> Also be aware of any other people or pets you live with. An OW bite won't kill you but it could certainly kill another pet and will make a person extremely sick to the point of hospitalization...be sure to read those bite reports in this forum. That being said, if you are dead set on the P. muticus then good luck, be safe, and be sure to ask questions here as there are plenty of keepers who have them and have lots of experience with them.


I definitely appreciate the help. I would never underestimate a tarantula of any kind, even my B. Vagans. I try to keep my wooden tongs away from it and let it get the food itself. It is clearly far more docile than any OW species. Also imo being "dead set" on anything is rather dogmatic, and very rarely a wise choice. I will probably get a C. Darlingii instead now. Which is why I asked, information is always good to get, even if the information I recieved doesn't just agree with whatever I want at the time. Making a decision based on the advice of experts is better for my learning experience, and is better for the spider as he will be better accomodated by an owner of a more fitting skill level. In this case, a rear horned baboon is going to be no less exciting for me than getting a King, and much better for the both of us. Im not super worried about it escaping, I keep all my animals secure. The only times they get out are when I let them out, like I let my huge ruby bearded dragon out to chill with me on the couch.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Also, please learn and start using latin names.


I have learned them, I do apologize for not using them and will use them more often if that is preferred.


----------



## Poec54 (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> I have learned them, I do apologize for not using them and will use them more often if that is preferred.



We don't know common names, as they're so inaccurate and confusing.  They're not standardized.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jiacovazzi (May 31, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> But, no one said that was always the case either.  OW's simply tend to attract more than their share of guys who feel they have to prove something, even if it's only a small percentage of the owners.  They get an OW and a camera, and then comes the famous phrase _"Watch this!"_


Luckily there's no one like that on these forums..

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## jiacovazzi (May 31, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> I share info here every day.  What shuts down communication is defensive reactions.


Every time someone disagrees with you they're defensive. It's like anyone who disagrees with your methods is wrong or something.


Oroborus said:


> You know Poec, I don't usually get into these stupid, pointless arguments but you are rude, judgemental and even when you are right, and you often are, your tone is offensive and I believe purposely so.  Perhaps you think you've earned the right to be abrupt and condescending, and certainly there are those that leap to your defence saying "that's just the way he is", but if that's your way it's the wrong way and I'm going to tell you so.


Glad I'm not the only one who speaks up.


Toxoderidae said:


> Also, please learn and start using latin names.


They're not all latin, some have roots in Greek. Scientific names would probably be more accurate word usage. 


Poec54 said:


> We don't know common names, as they're so inaccurate and confusing.  They're not standardized.


Experienced keepers have knowledge of the scientific names yes, but I'm sure you have some idea about common names

Reactions: Dislike 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jiacovazzi (May 31, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I'm not going to say "Don't do it don't" because I got 2 regalis as my third and fourth. What I WILL say is get a ceratogyrus first. I went with regalis because (for an OW) they're pretty calm. P. muticus is not a friendly spider, and not one I'd get as a second T. Go with some ceratogyrus and such, and work up. That's how I'm doing it to get an ornata, because they are actually defensive pokies.


Not every P regalis is "calm" like yours. My ornata was shy and reclusive whereas my 6" female P regalis is a speed demon and is a real demon in temperament.

INDIVIDUAL TARANTULAS VARY IN TEMPERAMENT, REGARDLESS OF SPECIES

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## jiacovazzi (May 31, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> True, man. Nonetheless, genus _Poecilotheria _are and remain great T's. Seriously. Even if i prefer as arboreals genus _Psalmopoeus_, those striking colors are amazing.
> 
> The important thing is always choose using the "head". It's sad to skip those amazing NW T's, and, at the same time, it's not "truly" justice to view OW's OB and such as pet holes only.
> 
> That's why i love a good mix, a balance of those: NW intermediate, OW's (mostly Baboons). Tough i have a couple of rescued 'Grammos' and 'Brachy' as well


I agree, some of my favorite and striking T's are "beginner" species in care. GBB, Brachypelma, Aphonopelma, etc.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Walter1 (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> What do you think of having gotten a King Baboon as a second T?  Not because I thought it would make me cool, but because I personally believe it is a beautiful species, enjoy seeing its burrows on the cave while, and knowing it is a titan of the spider world. Sure it is an OW, but it is hardy, and not that quick (when compared to some like the OBT).


You owe yourself and those around you that could be harmed the responsibility of a good choice. No one else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> What do you think of having gotten a King Baboon as a second T?  Not because I thought it would make me cool, but because I personally believe it is a beautiful species, enjoy seeing its burrows on the cave while, and knowing it is a titan of the spider world. Sure it is an OW, but it is hardy, and not that quick (when compared to some like the OBT).


Indeed those giants do not possess _P.murinus_ speed & fast dash, but trust me, for being bulky T's they are very, very fast. Especially in striking, saw my baby deliver two/three bites in not even five seconds, after a millisecond of hissing.

Anyway, if the set up is correct (meaning, lots, and lots, of substrate inches for burrow) those will remain "down under" if not, of course, provoked, therefore IMO easy to work with. But beware <-- lol, at re-house time you will face their wrath

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> INDIVIDUAL TARANTULAS VARY IN TEMPERAMENT, REGARDLESS OF SPECIES


The truth. I have a 0.1 rescued 'Chaco' always on high strung mode. Does this mean that _G.pulchripes_ aren't one of the best beginners _Theraphosidae_? No. Temperament vary, always.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## jiacovazzi (May 31, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> The truth. I have a 0.1 rescued 'Chaco' always on high strung mode. Does this mean that _G.pulchripes_ aren't one of the best beginners _Theraphosidae_? No. Temperament vary, always.


Right. I had a G pulchripes female that was quite docile at times and other times it would threat pose during tank maintenance.


----------



## Eek (May 31, 2016)

Interesting read. 

I think most of the T community would be impressed with how long a healthy T has been in your care moreso than the mustang breed you've owned for a month.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> You owe yourself and those around you that could be harmed the responsibility of a good choice. No one else.


Did you read shortly after that post and see what my new decision was based on the advice of those more experienced than me? If not re-check down the page of conversation. It came to be that a C. Darlingi or C. Marshalli would perhaps be the better choice. You are welcome to offer your two cents as well.


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 31, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> Not every P regalis is "calm" like yours. My ornata was shy and reclusive whereas my 6" female P regalis is a speed demon and is a real demon in temperament.
> 
> INDIVIDUAL TARANTULAS VARY IN TEMPERAMENT, REGARDLESS OF SPECIES


My apologies, I guess I generalized because for _the most part_ ornata are feistier members of the species, whilst regalis are going to bolt at best.


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> You owe yourself and those around you that could be harmed the responsibility of a good choice. No one else.


Did you read shortly after that post and see what my new decision was based on the advice of those more experienced than me? If not re-check down the page of conversation. It came to be that a C. Darlingi or C. Marshalli would perhaps be the better choice. You are welcome to offer your two cents as well.


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> You owe yourself and those around you that could be harmed the responsibility of a good choice. No one else.


Did you read shortly after that post and see what my new decision was based on the advice of those more experienced than me? If not re-check down the page of conversation. It came to be that a C. Darlingi or C. Marshalli would perhaps be the better choice. You are welcome to offer your two cents as well.


----------



## Poec54 (May 31, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> Every time someone disagrees with you they're defensive. It's like anyone who disagrees with your methods is wrong or something.


 
People disagree with each other here, but most don't make personal insults.  That's the difference.  We're not all going to agree on everything, it's too big a hobby for that to happen, lots of different approaches.  We're adults.  Can't people disagree without lashing out?  It doesn't benefit the forum to constantly encourage other members to do that.  You're derailing another thread in a personal vendetta against a member.  We just went thru this last week.  The membership shouldn't have to see this over and over. 

Please stop the harassment and leave me alone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## louise f (May 31, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> People disagree with each other here, but most don't make personal insults.  That's the difference.  We're not all going to agree on everything, it's too big a hobby for that to happen, lots of different approaches.  We're adults.  Can't people disagree without lashing out?  It doesn't benefit the forum to constantly encourage other members to do that.  You're derailing another thread in a personal vendetta against a member.  We just went thru this last week.  The membership shouldn't have to see this over and over.
> 
> Please stop the harassment and leave me alone.


So true, if all people shared the same opinion about everything, what sort of world would we have then.. A pretty boring one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Indeed those giants do not possess _P.murinus_ speed & fast dash, but trust me, for being bulky T's they are very, very fast. Especially in striking, saw my baby deliver two/three bites in not even five seconds, after a millisecond of hissing.
> 
> Anyway, if the set up is correct (meaning, lots, and lots, of substrate inches for burrow) those will remain "down under" if not, of course, provoked, therefore IMO easy to work with. But beware <-- lol, at re-house time you will face their wrath


So, like Toxoderidae, would you also recommend either C. Darlingi or C. Marshalli as a wiser choice? Mind you I have dealt with cottonmouths, Rattlers, and other Spider species, so exercising caution is nothing new to me. All being quick and snakes being even more mobile to turn and bite you and at much greater range than a P. Muticus. Or perhaps you believe even P. Muticus is an okay choice given experience with other deadly species? I am very much about making the wiser choice, because in the end I will have enough experience down the road to get one anyway.


----------



## Poec54 (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> So, like Toxoderidae, would you also recommend either C. Darlingi or C. Marshalli as a wiser choice? Mind you I have dealt with cottonmouths, Rattlers, and other Spider species, so exercising caution is nothing new to me. All being quick and snakes being even more mobile to turn and bite you and at much greater range than a P. Muticus. Or perhaps you believe even P. Muticus is an okay choice given experience with other deadly species? I am very much about making the wiser choice, because in the end I will have enough experience down the road to get one anyway.


 
I had a cobra collection for years.  It's very different than spiders.  The skills aren't particularly transferrable.  It's much easier to control a venomous snake with a snake stick, than it is to catch a fast, fragile tarantula.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> So, like Toxoderidae, would you also recommend either C. Darlingi or C. Marshalli as a wiser choice? Mind you I have dealt with cottonmouths, Rattlers, and other Spider species, so exercising caution is nothing new to me. All being quick and snakes being even more mobile to turn and bite you and at much greater range than a P. Muticus. Or perhaps you believe even P. Muticus is an okay choice given experience with other deadly species? I am very much about making the wiser choice, because in the end I will have enough experience down the road to get one anyway.


You should do as you please, but I would also recommend you to get a _Ceratogyrus _sp. before considering a _P. muticus.  _Keeping snakes and tarantulas is two different things, and being skilled with one doesn´t equal being skilled with keeping the other. If you really want a _P. muticus _now, get a sling plus a _Ceratogyrus. _Unlike some other Baboons, f.ex. OBT´s, _P. muticus _grows slow so you will have some time to learn before it reaches a size where rehousings etc. might turn problematic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## jiacovazzi (May 31, 2016)

louise f said:


> So true, if all people shared the same opinion about everything, what sort of world would we have then.. A pretty boring one


That's a pretty worn cliche. We can all disagree but rude, judgemental, and offensive people make me sick.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## jiacovazzi (May 31, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> People disagree with each other here, but most don't make personal insults.  That's the difference.  We're not all going to agree on everything, it's too big a hobby for that to happen, lots of different approaches.  We're adults.  Can't people disagree without lashing out?  It doesn't benefit the forum to constantly encourage other members to do that.  You're derailing another thread in a personal vendetta against a member.  We just went thru this last week.  The membership shouldn't have to see this over and over.
> 
> Please stop the harassment and leave me alone.


Can't people disagree without being rude or offensive? You play the victim so fast (more melodramatics) when someone gets defensive about  rude/judgemental tone and speech you spew, but you have no problem spewing your rude/offensive comments. That's a cowardly tactic.

I do not have a vendetta against you, I don't even know you. I'm just commenting on a thread that ANOTHER MEMBER got fed up with your offensive comments. If I don't agree with someone, I will comment, whether its you, one of your sycophants, or anyone else for that matter.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> So, like Toxoderidae, would you also recommend either C. Darlingi or C. Marshalli as a wiser choice? Mind you I have dealt with cottonmouths, Rattlers, and other Spider species, so exercising caution is nothing new to me. All being quick and snakes being even more mobile to turn and bite you and at much greater range than a P. Muticus. Or perhaps you believe even P. Muticus is an okay choice given experience with other deadly species? I am very much about making the wiser choice, because in the end I will have enough experience down the road to get one anyway.


To be honest, man, the choice is yours and yours only. I love _P.muticus_ -- but female specimens only, because IMO males, while extremely *important*, are very ugly talking on a aesthetic level  and 'Baboons' in general, so i'm a fan (i own one of course) of genus _Ceratogyrus_.

Bah... _C.marshalli_ aren't a "bite in your face" like a _P.murinus_, but they possess as well a nice speed, and they are able to perform fast dash (my female after a re-house, years ago, climbed fast as hell 30 cm height of the enclosure, ah ah).

Bottom line for me: if someone knows the needs of a_ P.muticus_ (pretty easy to care for, if you ask me, lots and lots of inches of substrate, a water dish, "dry side" substrate) and *respect *that hissing "beast", nothing bad will happens. 

Of course, of course... i don't suggest spiders like that to people (i'm not saying you are one, uh) that never cared about T's in their life and never witnessed a molt, for instance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jiacovazzi (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> So, like Toxoderidae, would you also recommend either C. Darlingi or C. Marshalli as a wiser choice? Mind you I have dealt with cottonmouths, Rattlers, and other Spider species, so exercising caution is nothing new to me. All being quick and snakes being even more mobile to turn and bite you and at much greater range than a P. Muticus. Or perhaps you believe even P. Muticus is an okay choice given experience with other deadly species? I am very much about making the wiser choice, because in the end I will have enough experience down the road to get one anyway.


Either one is a great species, and easy to keep. They're only "advanced" species because they can be defensive, although mine just flee at the sight of a stimulus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> So, like Toxoderidae, would you also recommend either C. Darlingi or C. Marshalli as a wiser choice? Mind you I have dealt with cottonmouths, Rattlers, and other Spider species, so exercising caution is nothing new to me. All being quick and snakes being even more mobile to turn and bite you and at much greater range than a P. Muticus. Or perhaps you believe even P. Muticus is an okay choice given experience with other deadly species? I am very much about making the wiser choice, because in the end I will have enough experience down the road to get one anyway.



I suggest you both if you can  both are class A T's, for different reasons. And the care is similar, pretty easy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vanessa (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> I will probably get a C. Darlingii instead now.


It has a horn! Seriously... you can never go wrong with a tarantula who has a horn!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> I had a cobra collection for years.  It's very different than spiders.  The skills aren't particularly transferrable.  It's much easier to control a venomous snake with a snake stick, than it is to catch a fast, fragile tarantula.


Well, ah ah, Jesus Christ i don't have an experience like that (btw i love the way Cobra looks, they are so... elegant and perfect IMO) but i'd love to say that i'm (and i will) much more comfortable around an *helluva *(cold blood) of _P.murinus_, _P.muticus_, you name an high strung _Theraphosidae_, rather than near a badass snake like those where one mistake, and there's high chances of "lights off".

It's pretty easy for me to catch-cup quick a _Theraphosidae_, but can't imagine myself with a stick in front of one of those lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vanessa (May 31, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> People disagree with each other here, but most don't make personal insults.  That's the difference.  We're not all going to agree on everything, it's too big a hobby for that to happen, lots of different approaches.  We're adults.  Can't people disagree without lashing out?  It doesn't benefit the forum to constantly encourage other members to do that.  You're derailing another thread in a personal vendetta against a member.  We just went thru this last week.  The membership shouldn't have to see this over and over.
> Please stop the harassment and leave me alone.


Seriously, people! Does this thread, which was going really well and opening up a lot of healthy discussion, really need to be, yet another, outlet for bashing another member who you don't like?
Here is a newsflash for you.... there is an 'Ignore' function on this site and people need to use it more often. I have used it a number of times already in an attempt to make my visits here stress free. It works on Poec54's account too if you don't like what he has to say. If you refuse to use the ignore function, then you're obviously more concerned about derailing threads, and starting arguments, to get back at people you don't like than participating in a more constructive manner.
It is childish and ridiculous and I agree that the moderators really need to be on top of this because it affects *ALL* of us and our enjoyment of this forum.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> It has a horn! Seriously... you can never go wrong with a tarantula who has a horn!


True. I personally also love the "plug" of _C.sanderi_. Have you noticed that, those, especially as adults, have a sort of "plug" instead of the "horn" ? So lovely

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jiacovazzi (May 31, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> True. I personally also love the "plug" of _C.sanderi_. Have you noticed that, those, especially as adults, have a sort of "plug" instead of the "horn" ? So lovely


That species is uncommon in the US hobby, such a shame. I love Ceratogyrus sp, and recommend them often to hobbyists looking for an OW T.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> That species is uncommon in the US hobby, such a shame. I love Ceratogyrus sp, and recommend them often to hobbyists looking for an OW T.


That sucks, man. Here are very cheap, especially as slings. I will buy one soon for 7 Euro


----------



## Venom1080 (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> I definitely appreciate the help. I would never underestimate a tarantula of any kind, even my B. Vagans. I try to keep my wooden tongs away from it and let it get the food itself. It is clearly far more docile than any OW species. Also imo being "dead set" on anything is rather dogmatic, and very rarely a wise choice. I will probably get a C. Darlingii instead now. Which is why I asked, information is always good to get, even if the information I recieved doesn't just agree with whatever I want at the time. Making a decision based on the advice of experts is better for my learning experience, and is better for the spider as he will be better accomodated by an owner of a more fitting skill level. In this case, a rear horned baboon is going to be no less exciting for me than getting a King, and much better for the both of us. Im not super worried about it escaping, I keep all my animals secure. The only times they get out are when I let them out, like I let my huge ruby bearded dragon out to chill with me on the couch.


eh, king baboons are really easy to keep and maintain. theres almost no chance of them bolting out when you open the cage as they are always in their burrow. just never use your fingers for anything in the cage, always, always use tongs. i vote for both. terrestrials are easier than arboreals IME. my marshallis pretty defensive and so i assume the darlingis the same, never put your fingers in the cage for anything, can not emphasize that enough.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kymura (May 31, 2016)

I keep saying I'm going to get one, the idea of horns tickles my fancy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Well guys, this has definitely made it confusing. No doubt I love hearing that P. Muticus is a viable option, and I love the idea of the Ceratogyrus sp. as well but I should probably only have one. Im not sure I should hide more haha I have multiple households and college. It is possible to keep them at my SD home, My current B. Vagans has been hidden from the rest of the household for a while now. I also wish to get this next spider at a size of at least two to three inches. Who knows, I might just get both If the rest of you feel that would be fine. I personally feel comfortable with my ability to handle them. Also to he who said the skills with snakes and other spiders is not necessarily transferable, you are mistaking what I am saying. They ARE transferable and here is why; it is the practice of extreme caution around all of these species and the learned reflexes of having to catch and stop something that can harm you without harming the creature or yourself. Sure the method of catching a spider is different than that of a snake, but the principle is there. Also I used to deal with Black Widows that lived around my house regularly. Just as quick, just less defensive. I am not completely lacking in experience.


----------



## TownesVanZandt (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> Well guys, this has definitely made it confusing. No doubt I love hearing that P. Muticus is a viable option, and I love the idea of the Ceratogyrus sp. as well but I should probably only have one. Im not sure I should hide more haha I have multiple households and college. It is possible to keep them at my SD home, My current B. Vagans has been hidden from the rest of the household for a while now. I also wish to get this next spider at a size of at least two to three inches. Who knows, I might just get both If the rest of you feel that would be fine. I personally feel comfortable with my ability to handle them. Also to he who said the skills with snakes and other spiders is not necessarily transferable, you are mistaking what I am saying. They ARE transferable and here is why; it is the practice of extreme caution around all of these species and the learned reflexes of having to catch and stop something that can harm you without harming the creature or yourself. Sure the method of catching a spider is different than that of a snake, but the principle is there. Also I used to deal with Black Widows that lived around my house regularly. Just as quick, just less defensive. I am not completely lacking in experience.


Why do you need to hide your T´s and from whom?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VelvetCollar (May 31, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> It has a horn! Seriously... you can never go wrong with a tarantula who has a horn!


And my mother told me unicorns weren't real.. Who's the one silly now, huh?!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Love 1


----------



## Faing (May 31, 2016)

There is no "boring animal", but there's no point in getting an animal you don't want either. For any forum and for any animal there's always this stigma of 'what the cool kids have'. Understanding and accepting the risks that come with that animal while keeping the animal and everyone else safe is the important part. Constructive criticism and helpful pointers are more tactful. 

I keep the animals I have because I am interested in them, I could care less if others aren't interested or think little of them. The original article makes good points though and it can be hard to identify who is truly passionate and who is just passing through. I might not post on the board all the time, but I have been following it for years. There is a lot of good info on here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

VelvetCollar said:


> And my mother told me unicorns weren't real.. Who's the one silly now, huh?!


A legend says that, in the Kingdom of _Prete Gianni_, a Portoguese soldier once killed the last Unicorn


----------



## Ryuti (May 31, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Why do you need to hide your T´s and from whom?



I hide my Ts from my parents because i'm not allowed to have any more pets, ESPECIALLY SPIDERS, until i move out

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Why do you need to hide your T´s and from whom?
> 
> 
> TownesVanZandt said:
> ...


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (May 31, 2016)

VelvetCollar said:


> And my mother told me unicorns weren't real.. Who's the one silly now, huh?!


And the cone heads depicted on the older episodes of Saturday Night Live are real too.  Look up Megaphobema teceae on Google.  They come from France.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eek (May 31, 2016)

If you ever want to take something and make it magical just add a horn. I've seen those T's and I think they are amazing...but I have no idea what the horn is for. Good looks?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (May 31, 2016)

Eek said:


> but I have no idea what the horn is for. Good looks?


It is made so the spider can wear a Christmas hat of course  Joking

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 31, 2016)

It's because they need to look fashionable, you aren't going to get eaten when you're _dead sexy._

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Envoirment (May 31, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> The truth. I have a 0.1 rescued 'Chaco' always on high strung mode. Does this mean that _G.pulchripes_ aren't one of the best beginners _Theraphosidae_? No. Temperament vary, always.


Another point to make is that even the calm/"docile" tarantulas in your collection can change at any moment. Just the other day I was feeding/doing maintenance for my _Aphonopelma chalcodes. _I fed it then started maintenance. But it decided it didn't like me doing that and kicked hairs. I have been doing the same routine for the last 4 months and that was the first time it had ever kicked hairs at me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vanessa (May 31, 2016)

Envoirment said:


> I have been doing the same routine for the last 4 months and that was the first time it had ever kicked hairs at me.


I would say that putting up with something she dislikes for 4 months is pretty accommodating! 
Just joking.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Envoirment (May 31, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> I would say that putting up with something she dislikes for 4 months is pretty accommodating!
> Just joking.


You better be! I mean she never kicks hairs when I'm holding and stroking her butt. So I don't know what's going on. 

*sarcasm*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gypsy cola (May 31, 2016)

Sometimes when a tarantula is referred to as advanced... It means the owner must have advanced experience of "look, don't touch".

I have a decent amount of "advanced" T's. The T's that bring me the most joy are my basic ones. I love my curly hair and G.porteri. Such active bulldozers.

My current favorites are A.genic, and b. vagans. 

My OBT has a maze of webbing, other old worlds are obligate burrowers, my pokies are super skittish and always hiding. My advanced species don't exist to me. No point in having a 400$ colorful tarantula if no one can see it.


----------



## mistertim (May 31, 2016)

Envoirment said:


> You better be! I mean she never kicks hairs when I'm holding and stroking her butt. So I don't know what's going on.
> 
> *sarcasm*


Wait, are we still talking about tarantulas here?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Poec54 (May 31, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> I have a decent amount of "advanced" T's. The T's that bring me the most joy are my basic ones. I love my curly hair and G.porteri. Such active bulldozers.


 
There are times when it's nice to relax and be able to open cages and do maintenance without wondering if anything's going to come racing out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## louise f (May 31, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> you aren't going to get eaten when you're _dead sexy_


WRONG all the way  being sexy, this is exactly when you get eaten.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Venom1080 (May 31, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> my pokies are super skittish and always hiding. My advanced species don't exist to me. No point in having a 400$ colorful tarantula if no one can see it.


really? my pokies are always out and about. once they hit 2" they seem to be out a lot more. my slings/young juvis i never see.


----------



## VelvetCollar (May 31, 2016)

louise f said:


> WRONG all the way  being sexy, this is exactly when you get eaten.


Well there goes my line.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Storm76 (May 31, 2016)

This thread took a turn for the weird now....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## mistertim (May 31, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> This thread took a turn for the weird now....


I just reported all of you for offending me.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

So ya'll are saying I should get the sexy thing? Horns are sexy no doubt, but can they rival the sexiness of being a massive orange beast with hella big fangs?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Walter1 (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> Did you read shortly after that post and see what my new decision was based on the advice of those more experienced than me? If not re-check down the page of conversation. It came to be that a C. Darlingi or C. Marshalli would perhaps be the better choice. You are welcome to offer your two cents as well.


Different issues. Good to listen. Ultimately, it isn't to assuage anyone. You owe no one here justification.


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Different issues. Good to listen. Ultimately, it isn't to assuage anyone. You owe no one here justification.


True, I owe no one here justification. But at the same time I dont want to have people pissed at me because I bought a P.Muticus as my second T and bash me for ignorance as this is a community I intend to communicate with often

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vanessa (May 31, 2016)

Envoirment said:


> You better be! I mean she never kicks hairs when I'm holding and stroking her butt. So I don't know what's going on.
> *sarcasm*


You know how girls can get a bit sensitive when they're around food.  You weren't making fun of her chubby butt or anything, were you?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> So ya'll are saying I should get the sexy thing? Horns are sexy no doubt, but can they rival the sexiness of being a massive orange beast with hella big fangs?


Are you joking my man? Nothing, and i say *nothing*, can compete with the *Goddess *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her) *OH-BITES-ALLAAARGH!*

When you hear that hiss for the first time, it's like that creepy "Witch breathing" of Dario Argento flick "_Suspiria_". 
You can't forgot lol

Btw she even "hit" the "_Nightmares Of Nature_" cards, ah ah, tough doesn't look IMO too much a _P.muticus_ but oh well '-,,-'

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Are you joking my man? Nothing, and i say *nothing*, can compete with the *Goddess *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her) *OH-BITES-ALLAAARGH!*
> 
> When you hear that hiss for the first time, it's like that creepy "Witch breathing" of Dario Argento flick "_Suspiria_".
> You can't forgot lol
> ...


All hail my queen!!! I think ill feed her centipedes to further her displays of supremacy. I kid I kid, but i bet she could eat them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 31, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Are you joking my man? Nothing, and i say *nothing*, can compete with the *Goddess *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her) *OH-BITES-ALLAAARGH!*
> 
> When you hear that hiss for the first time, it's like that creepy "Witch breathing" of Dario Argento flick "_Suspiria_".
> You can't forgot lol
> ...


haha had a bunch of these around when i was younger. loved em!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> All hail my queen!!!


Bravo! We need, as devoted 'Queen' followers, all together create a Cult for the *Goddess*, just like this (replace their crypto biblical stuff with tribute and prophecies about the* Goddess *_Pelinobius muticus_) lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> So ya'll are saying I should get the sexy thing? Horns are sexy no doubt, but can they rival the sexiness of being a massive orange beast with hella big fangs?


no IMO, gotta pick the queen over the darlingi, nothing can really compare. this is actually one of the easiest OWs to keep. just be careful during rehouse time..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> no IMO, gotta pick the queen over the darlingi, nothing can really compare. this is actually one of the easiest OWs to keep. just be careful during rehouse time..


Should I buy fairly large? Like 4"?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> Should I buy fairly large? Like 4"?


Yup. Reason is, with a sling there's high chances % to end up, after "forever" to grow, with a male, instead of a *Goddess* 

So if someone isn't interested in breeding those (not easy at all) IMO the best is to go for a female, from trusted sellers.

Helps the fact that, due to their sexual dimorphism, males do *not *possess those lovely, beauty, rear legs that only the 'Queen' have. Not to mention size difference, of course.


----------



## Storm76 (May 31, 2016)

*cough* My fav has been and always will be P. irminia Chris! Sorry

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> Should I buy fairly large? Like 4"?


yes. they take forever to grow, and even then, you might get a male.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> *cough* My fav has been and always will be P. irminia Chris! Sorry


Oh, i understand because i love 'Psalms' too as well, even if Papa Ciccio (Pope Francis) kicked me out of the Church :-s

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> *cough* My fav has been and always will be P. irminia Chris! Sorry


P. Irminia may very well be beautiful, the queen would live to have her over for dinner! Orders asked by the Queen herself!


----------



## Storm76 (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> P. Irminia may very well be beautiful, the queen would live to have her over for dinner! Orders asked by the Queen herself!


Yeah, and my girls would love at your Queen on the ground while sitting up in the tree

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> Yeah, and my girls would love at your Queen on the ground while sitting up in the tree


Oh Dearie, do you think she cant climb? There is no escaping the queens wrath! However, I think she just wants a friend, care to find out? Also, everybody, I can't seem to find a female King Baboon anywhere... all are unsexed. Anyone know of any available?


----------



## Hydrazine (May 31, 2016)

Been a while since I'd visited. 
Nothing new, though, it seems. People trying to discuss, then Poec54 barges in on his horse that's higher than a bunch of cats in a catnip field, starts preaching in the usual condescending manner -nevermind that the actual content is quite informative- and when he gets called on that, it's the other people's fault.
Storm still singing Psalmo praises (by the way, Morgana molted a couple times since the last time I was active here), and bunch of new (at least for me) faces.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Cake 1


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Hydrazine said:


> Been a while since I'd visited.
> Nothing new, though, it seems. People trying to discuss, then Poec54 barges in on his horse that's higher than a bunch of cats in a catnip field, starts preaching in the usual condescending manner -nevermind that the actual content is quite informative- and when he gets called on that, it's the other people's fault.
> Storm still singing Psalmo praises (by the way, Morgana molted a couple times since the last time I was active here), and bunch of new (at least for me) faces.


I'm the new face, Howdy! I need a P. Muticus female.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

Hydrazine said:


> Been a while since I'd visited.
> Nothing new, though, it seems. People trying to discuss, then Poec54 barges in on his horse that's higher than a bunch of cats in a catnip field, starts preaching in the usual condescending manner -nevermind that the actual content is quite informative- and when he gets called on that, it's the other people's fault.
> Storm still singing Psalmo praises (by the way, Morgana molted a couple times since the last time I was active here), and bunch of new (at least for me) faces.



Muahahahahahahahahahahahah, _bravo_, 10 _e lode_! 

Only thing, you forgot to praise the *Goddess *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her) *OH-BITES-ALLAAARGH!*


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Muahahahahahahahahahahahah, _bravo_, 10 _e lode_!
> 
> Only thing, you forgot to praise the *Goddess *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her) *OH-BITES-ALLAAARGH!*


He also forgot to send me a female P.Muticus. im starting to think I may have to track you down and steal yours, because I cant find any. PBUH

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hydrazine (May 31, 2016)

I only worship the Holy Spider!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Hydrazine said:


> I only worship the Holy Spider!
> Kinda hard to tell the species in that lighting, but unless it is a Baboon, you will be fed to our glorius Goddess...


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

I accept the worship of all Baboon species as they are master race. But there is only one Godess to rule all Godesses. The Queen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

" There is no *Goddess *but 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus _and _Pterinochilus murinus_ is her *Prophet *"


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> I accept the worship of all Baboon species as they are master race. But there is only one Godess to rule all Godesses. The Queen.


True. All 'Baboons' _Theraphosidae_, starting from _P.murinus_, the *Prophet*, are at the *Goddess *service._ S.calceatum_ and _H.maculata_ are the *Goddess *"ninja" tree climbers, they terrorize African _kafir _fruit trees climbers, delivering multiple bites able to make those fly like 'Superman' in the wrong direction.

genus _Ceratogyrus _and genus _Hysterocrates _are the "Sword and Shield" of the *Goddess*.

And that _Pterinochilus murinus_ "rich cousin", called _Harpactira pulchripes_, is the one with the (important) task to raise an helluva (cold blood) of cash for the *Goddess *Hissing (Peaceful) Cult that, soon, will conquer the world! <-- peacefully

*OH-BITES-ALLAAARGH!*

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> True. All 'Baboons' _Theraphosidae_, starting from _P.murinus_, the *Prophet*, are at the *Goddess *service._ S.calceatum_ and _H.maculata_ are the *Goddess *"ninja" tree climbers, they terrorize African _kafir _fruit trees climbers, delivering multiple bites able to make those fly like 'Superman' in the wrong direction.
> 
> genus _Ceratogyrus _and genus _Hysterocrates _are the "Sword and Shield" of the *Goddess*.
> 
> ...


Bravo! Perfect descriptions and placement! It seems that I just may not be able to obtain the queen currently... I have only found her sword and shield to be viable and available. If I can not have my queen, I will train her sword to be an unstoppable force and crush all those who would oppose her will!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> It seems that I just may not be able to obtain the queen currently...


I understand your struggle for the *Goddess *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her) in this darkest hour, but don't lose hope. Remember, great things are not lightly or easily gained. 
Loyalty, Endurance, Staying Power are the values our *Goddess *ask us.

Patience, my man. Patience, till Victory be won

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine (May 31, 2016)

It's actually "just" a rosea under a flashlight. Gods exist only in our heads.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

Hydrazine said:


> Gods exist only in our heads.


My *Goddess *actually exists and lives under 12 inches of substrate and a cork bark :-s

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I understand your struggle for the *Goddess *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her) in this darkest hour, but don't lose hope. Remember, great things are not lightly or easily gained.
> Loyalty, Endurance, Staying Power are the values our *Goddess *ask us.
> 
> Patience, my man. Patience, till Victory be won


You my man must be a good luck charm, right as you sent this I found an 8 inch female for sale for 160$, should I do it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> You my man must be a good luck charm, right as you sent this I found an 8 inch female for sale for 160$, should I do it?


Of course! If you can, go for HER! Praise the *Goddess *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Of course! If you can, go for HER! Praise the *Goddess *


Its on PetCenterUSA, know if they are reliable?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> Its on PetCenterUSA, know if they are reliable?


This i don't know, man, i'm sorry. I live in Northern Italy and i don't know US sellers/breeders, plus prices, that, as you know, differs from Europe to US.


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Hydrazine said:


> It's actually "just" a rosea under a flashlight. Gods exist only in our heads.


You deny the Queen? You will be converted, or you will be fed to my new Ungoliant.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hydrazine (May 31, 2016)

Thrice I shall deny and defy thee!


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> This i don't know, man, i'm sorry. I live in Northern Italy and i don't know US sellers/breeders, plus prices, that, as you know, differs from Europe to US.


Well, it is undoubtedly a spendy T in the US. I also just bought a new Mustang GT in cash and am a little low on money right now, but if you were in my place would you spend more to have a monster queen, or settle and enjoy her sword C. Darlingi?


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Hydrazine said:


> Thrice I shall deny and defy thee!


And who is your challenger to such a force? I challenge you to a battle of T Combat!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hydrazine (May 31, 2016)

My eight-legged wards shan't partake in such tomfoolery. Only fools resort to force.


----------



## Thistles (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> Its on PetCenterUSA, know if they are reliable?


Price is decent and the seller is reliable, yeah. I've been eyeballing that one but I don't have room for another big enclosure right now. I'd do it, personally. Just be careful and you'll be fine. She strikes fast, but doesn't run especially quickly. If she's got a deep burrow, that's where she'll go. I just surprised my big girl and she ran helter-skelter up the slope in her tank to dive into her burrow.

I do love my C. darlingi aka "Landshark," though. They're a great OW.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> Well, it is undoubtedly a spendy T in the US. I also just bought a new Mustang GT in cash and am a little low on money right now, but if you were in my place would you spend more to have a monster queen, or settle and enjoy her sword C. Darlingi?


I do realize that in the US the *Goddess *(as well for other T's) cost too much, especially if compared to the prices we have here, in general. It's up to you, man. But _C.darlingi _are excellent 'Baboons' and, no matter, if you choose to obtain the 'Queen' later... she will wait for your 'Queen' in her "J-shaped" burrow, just at the right of that "empty spot", the "Queen" place


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

Hydrazine said:


> My eight-legged wards shan't partake in such tomfoolery. Only fools resort to force.


The *Goddess *_Pelinobius muticus _doesn't possess only brute primordial force. She is able, hissing, to shake hell, plus... she will lure the opponent into her tunnel "labyrinth" system and, oh i pity that poor victim, he/she will be lost forever down under in that maze, like in a lovely, twisted, ephemeral yet solid as a rock, _Bosch _or _Escher _masterpiece. Forever.

Praise the *Goddess *

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 31, 2016)

baboon nuts, everywhere... time for arboreal lovers like me to take to the trees!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Thistles (May 31, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> baboon nuts, everywhere... time for arboreal lovers like me to take to the trees!


I'll send my H. mac after you...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> baboon nuts, everywhere... time for arboreal lovers like me to take to the *trees*!


Like my friend Thistles said, keep an eye to our flying 'Baboons'

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Walter1 (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> You my man must be a good luck charm, right as you sent this I found an 8 inch female for sale for 160$, should I do it?


If it's from Ken Foose of Exotic Pets Las Vegas, you'll be treated properly.


----------



## Thistles (May 31, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> If it's from Ken Foose of Exotic Pets Las Vegas, you'll be treated properly.


Of the 3 snakes I've gotten from him, all were sick and 2 died within a week of purchase. I still have the other one, and he's a very nice snake, no thanks to Ken. But I guess this isn't the review section, so I should hush.

But I've gotta say, I expected better from him.


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I do realize that in the US the *Goddess *(as well for other T's) cost too much, especially if compared to the prices we have here, in general. It's up to you, man. But _C.darlingi _are excellent 'Baboons' and, no matter, if you choose to obtain the 'Queen' later... she will wait for your 'Queen' in her "J-shaped" burrow, just at the right of that "empty spot", the "Queen" place


If im correct, the C. Darlingi are a fast growing species yes? I could always stand post as the death knight for our queen... an eternal sentry for her almighty benevolence. I feel like we actually have a Baboon cult. I also feel like Thistles is a part of it.. the assassin with his H. Mac haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 31, 2016)

Thistles said:


> I'll send my H. mac after you...


im a 8" rufilata, come at me bro.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> im a 8" rufilata, come at me bro.


Ah ah  but i know that you are a devoted *Goddess *humble priest like us


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> im a 8" rufilata, come at me bro.


Oh all he has to do is land a strike, your titan will fall below to the desolation of the Baboon clan to be fed to our queen.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Thistles (May 31, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> im a 8" rufilata, come at me bro.


I had a bigger rufi girl once upon a time. She was really mellow, actually. I miss her...

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah  but i know that you are a devoted *Goddess *humble priest like us


Perhaps an agreement of peace can be achieved to prevent bloodshed on behalf of the Baboons of the Underworld and Arboreals of the Outrealm.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080 (May 31, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah  but i know that you are a devoted *Goddess *humble priest like us


all depends if my muticus turns out to be a girl, if not, i shall lose my faith. (cause confirmed females are really expensive)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Thistles (May 31, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> all depends if my muticus turns out to be a girl, if not, i shall lose my faith. (cause confirmed females are really expensive)


If not, send him to me. The *Goddess* demands a sacrifice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Venom1080 (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> Perhaps an agreement of peace can be achieved to prevent bloodshed on behalf of the Baboons of the Underworld and Arboreals of the Outrealm.


its arboreal of lothlorien to you, earth dweller. (hope theres some lotr nerds here)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> all depends if my muticus turns out to be a girl, if not, i shall lose my faith. (cause confirmed females are really expensive)


I will pray for those rear legs to jump out, man, but don't lose Faith, in the meantime


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> all depends if my muticus turns out to be a girl, if not, i shall lose my faith. (cause confirmed females are really expensive)


Oh you neednt own her to be a hand of her will. You merely must own a large member of the Baboon clan.. besides.. turning on the queen never ends well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> its arboreal of lothlorien to you, earth dweller. (hope theres some lotr nerds here)


Ah but we are the Lords of the Ungol here, Elf. You had better hold your tongue before Ungoliant hears of your foul words.

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## Thistles (Jun 1, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> its arboreal of lothlorien to you, earth dweller. (hope theres some lotr nerds here)


Betting my _Encyocratella_ _olivacea_ can swarm right up your mallorn tree, my friend 

This has been a serious derail of a thread, bros. I'm just glad we're in chat rather than discussion.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Red Eunice (Jun 1, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> Its on PetCenterUSA, know if they are reliable?


Very reliable. Ordered many times from Paul. All healthy and arrived alive. Located in CA.
Ceratogyrus species grow fast, males can mature in 12-14 months.
P. muticus slow growth rate but are worth the wait, if you have the patience.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 1, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> Ah but we are the Lords of the Ungol here, Elf. You had better hold your tongue before Ungoliant hears of your foul words.


Good will prevail over evil, all it takes is a C.elegans to dump the One Bolus in the Waterdish of Doom...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hydrazine said:


> Storm still singing Psalmo praises (by the way, Morgana molted a couple times since the last time I was active here), and bunch of new (at least for me) faces.


Hell, yes! And you know why - nice on Morgana. How's she doing nowadays?


----------



## elysium (Jun 1, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Of course! If you can, go for HER! Praise the *Goddess *


I love how Chris never fails to bold *Goddess* every single time he says it, this guy is too much!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jun 1, 2016)

elysium said:


> I love how Chris never fails to bold *Goddess* every single time he says it, this guy is too much!


I know, I think @Chris LXXIX is pretty awesome.  My favourite, for today, has to be PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her)!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 1, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> I know, I think @Chris LXXIX is pretty awesome.  My favourite, for today, has to be PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her)!


Thank you people, you are too kind. I'm just a devoted, *Goddess *humble Priest

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 1, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> My favourite, for today, has to be PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her)!


PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her) because the *Goddess *reminds me somewhat of lovely _Beirut_, and _Baghdad _*prior *the first Gulf War, when those were colored, fascinating capitals where pure Middle East and a bit of West clashed.

When the Muezzin started to sing, with a tea in the hand, you could even 'levitate' on those afternoons. Just like when you see the *Goddess *out of her burrow, a bless to see, like the _Naga _people of India

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 1, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her) because the *Goddess *reminds me somewhat of lovely _Beirut_, and _Baghdad _*prior *the first Gulf War, when those were colored, fascinating capitals where pure Middle East and a bit of West clashed.
> 
> When the Muezzin started to sing, with a tea in the hand, you could even 'levitate' on those afternoons. Just like when you see the *Goddess *out of her burrow, a bless to see, like the _Naga _people of India


I love how you always have an anecdote or piece of history amd folklore for every situation. Is that part of your professional occupation or an intense hobby?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 1, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> I love how you always have an anecdote or piece of history amd folklore for every situation. Is that part of your professional occupation or an intense hobby?


Nope. Basically i work for all the garbage i hate (banks, corporations, powerful European enterprises etc) as armed private security. The rest is my knowledge about, and the travels i was lucky enough, thanks to my parents prior, when i was a kid, to have. And those i had alone, after. Not anymore today, lol "dunno" why 

Yet nothing like Mom & Dad, they literally traveled the world. I visited less than 20 nations, from Europe to Africa to Middle East to US.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 1, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Nope. Basically i work for all the garbage i hate (banks, corporations, powerful European enterprises etc) as armed private security. The rest is my knowledge about, and the travels i was lucky enough, thanks to my parents prior, when i was a kid, to have. And those i had alone, after. Not anymore today, lol "dunno" why
> 
> Yet nothing like Mom & Dad, they literally traveled the world. I visited less than 20 nations, from Europe to Africa to Middle East to US.


Then you, good sir, have an amazing recollection and memory!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 1, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Then you, good sir, have an amazing recollection and memory!


Well, i'm old but not so old  ah ah, true, i have a good memory. Still today i remember that, in N.Y, in pure 1990 Summer, i stumbled upon a tramp, a Black American one with his (Beer? Whisky? Wt.?) hidden in a paper bag two times in two days. You know when, on the street, while walking, you want to go all of a sudden in a direction, and the person facing you do the same? lol two times with that man.

Or when in Central Park me, bro and a friend mocked in Italian, of course, a man sleeping with his head completely covered, then, muahahahahah, he jumped out and he started to speak Italian? lol such fun.

Or like when, i was 14, in Hammamet, Tunisia (when Ben Ali was in charge and ISIS didn't existed, not risky like today btw) i ate an helluva (cold blood) of mussels and after not even an hour, i started to run on the Hotel from the beach because "Montezuma Curse" got me hard lol... all elevators were full of Germans and other Europeans, coming down for lunch, sounds and lights of those elevators arrows like in Las Vegas, me in despair and pain muahahah... so i took the long road, stairs. My Bro tracked me by the poop i've left behind me and mocked me hard.

After two days i kicked him out of the shower, completely naked, out of our room, just when a couple of Germans with their daughter were coming, muahahahahahahahah 

We had a lot of fun...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hydrazine (Jun 1, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> Hell, yes! And you know why - nice on Morgana. How's she doing nowadays?


Still grumpy and mean as always. I toss her crickets, she gets mad at me for opening the door.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hydrazine said:


> Still grumpy and mean as always. I toss her crickets, she gets mad at me for opening the door.


Wouldn't have it any other way.

BTW nice seeing you again it's been a while


----------



## Vanessa (Jun 1, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yet nothing like Mom & Dad, they literally traveled the world. I visited less than 20 nations, from Europe to Africa to Middle East to US.


Did you ever visit Canada?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 1, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> Did you ever visit Canada?


Sadly not, VanessaS. I have a weak point for your amazing homeland (a great nation that did really something good for the Native Americans, at least IMO) since (Italian 100% style) "_Comandante Mark e i Lupi dell'Ontario_" comic <3 (i'm a Italian comic lover, and translate, in English: "Commander Mark and Ontario Wolves") a comic made in the second part of the '60, about the fight versus the Brits "Red Jackets" in the American continent struggle, jumped out here.

I have today that vintage comics books thanks to my sweet Mom 

Ah ah, your homeland is great! A pure wild and amazing environment!

I was near "you", lol, but not technically in Canada. I "jumped" once into Gaddafi's Libya "desert border" hell yes, but Canada not from wild Capitalist "Goldman Sucks" US when i was in USA for months :-s


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hydrazine said:


> Still grumpy and mean as always. I toss her crickets, she gets mad at me for opening the door.





darkness975 said:


> Wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> BTW nice seeing you again it's been a while


In other words: Business as usual. Firali is the same way still


----------



## Vanessa (Jun 1, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I was near "you", lol, but not technically in Canada. I "jumped" once into Gaddafi's Libya "desert border" hell yes, but Canada not from wild Capitalist "Goldman Sucks" US when i was in USA for months :-s


Well, you will have to make it a point to visit us in the future. Toronto is wild and amazing in a different way to the rest of Canada... our wolves wear sheep's clothing and work on Bay Street.
Still, I love this city more than anywhere I've ever been.
I was once near you as well. Visiting my cousin in Munich, we drove down to Innsbruck. Just a short hop and skip into Northern Italy. I had forgotten my passport in Munich (we don't carry our passports around like you Europeans) and we had to pay an Austrian border guard, with a big bushy beard and his shirt open with an equally bushy chest, in order for me to get a one day pass into Austria.  That was an adventure! Those alps were worth every second, though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 1, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> Well, you will have to make it a point to visit us in the future. Toronto is wild and amazing in a different way to the rest of Canada... our wolves wear sheep's clothing and work on Bay Street.
> Still, I love this city more than anywhere I've ever been.
> I was once near you as well. Visiting my cousin in Munich, we drove down to Innsbruck. Just a short hop and skip into Northern Italy. I had forgotten my passport in Munich (we don't carry our passports around like you Europeans) and we had to pay an Austrian border guard, with a big bushy beard and his shirt open with an equally bushy chest, in order for me to get a one day pass into Austria.  That was an adventure! Those alps were worth every second, though.


Oh, too bad <3 you missed us, the _Lombards_, ah ah, "wild barbarian dogs" from _Longobard _tribes, followers of King Autari and Queen Teodolinda heritage, yet 100% Italians just like the others of this strange, lovely messed up "boot"  

I think you will love my sweet homeland, _Pavia_, fo sho. Anyway, i visited _Innsbruck _too, lovely city! "Witch" folklore rulez, ah ah... I love our neighbours, especially when comes to certain T's fairs, uhm... where i can 'play' hide & seek lol 

However, half of the family of my loved  Mom are 100% "Yankee" (Americans since helluva generations) so i Promise, the next time i will buy a ticket for the US, i will pay "you" a visit. Really 

It's easy to mock/bash _Canada _(and i add people i know into that) but it's not that easy to understand that noble land unique true Spirit, i say. Hail to Canada!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jun 1, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Oh, too bad <3 you missed us, the _Lombards_, ah ah, "wild barbarian dogs" from _Longobard _tribes, followers of King Autari and Queen Teodolinda heritage, yet 100% Italians just like the others of this strange, lovely messed up "boot"
> 
> I think you will love my sweet homeland, _Pavia_, fo sho. Anyway, i visited _Innsbruck _too, lovely city! "Witch" folklore rulez, ah ah... I love our neighbours, especially when comes to certain T's fairs, uhm... where i can 'play' hide & seek lol
> 
> ...


I remember sitting in a glorious courtyard in Innsbruck, surrounded by all those gargoyle protectors, and imagining them shedding their stone armour and taking flight all around us. It was enough to give me goosebumps!
The history, the magnificent history, that surrounds Europe and the Mediterranean is what I can only dream about in Canada.  What I would give to walk around amongst all that history every day. It is often taken for granted by those who live there.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 1, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> I remember sitting in a glorious courtyard in Innsbruck, surrounded by all those gargoyle protectors, and imagining them shedding their stone armour and taking flight all around us. It was enough to give me goosebumps!
> The history, the magnificent history, that surrounds Europe and the Mediterranean is what I can only dream about in Canada.  What I would give to walk around amongst all that history every day. It is often taken for granted by those who live there.


Oh my Lady Vanessa we are so related, somewhat and somehow near and distant  (please pay no attention to the fact i'm drunk now, lol, too much _Sambuca _liquor and Bro, plus today, IMO a bad day in Italy for me) we are different, far... yet similar 

Think about the Mediterranean sea a sort of a gate: a gate of folklore, algebra, magic, tradition, stupidity, wars, happy and sad times, culture, heritage, tradition etc you people from Canada guard and keep in the soul those feelings, just like we in Old World. Only thing, sometimes we tend to forgot that, ah ah

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (Jun 1, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Oh, too bad <3 you missed us, the _Lombards_, ah ah, "wild barbarian dogs" from _Longobard _tribes, followers of King Autari and Queen Teodolinda heritage, yet 100% Italians just like the others of this strange, lovely messed up "boot"
> 
> I think you will love my sweet homeland, _Pavia_, fo sho. Anyway, i visited _Innsbruck _too, lovely city! "Witch" folklore rulez, ah ah... I love our neighbours, especially when comes to certain T's fairs, uhm... where i can 'play' hide & seek lol
> 
> ...


I have no heritage... only that in which my great queen gives me. That of the Ungol. Our glorius title as keepers of the Ungol has long since been befouled by those who find our kept to be less than noble and desirable. Perhaps we will be truly understood someday, but for now we are just the outsider spider keepers..


----------

